# Duct tape



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i didnt know where to put this so i put it here. my gravel siphon broke and i duct taped it back together. the part that i duct taped would go under water when i did a partial change. would the glue stuff from the tape harm my oscar and other fish?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I use duct tape to keep my thermometer from falling into my tank, and my fish have never had a problem.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If you cant duck it,
f*ck it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> If you cant duck it,
> f*ck it












thats my job









i had a tank i used to keep a some reptiles in and there is a stick on thermo and velcro in the tank and no problem so far


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> If you cant duck it,
> f*ck it


 hahaha


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

theyll be fine


----------

